# New Member



## TheOne1983 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi, my name is Jason. Been married for almost 11 years and with everything going on, the marriage is going through a lot. Just looking for some general advice and people to bounce thoughts off of.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to TAM.


----------

